# Word 2010 Not enough memory to open Font dialog box



## daniel.cole32 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am having trouble with my Word 2010. When I first open a document I can open the Font dialog box with no problems. I then open a document that has headings and what not, and when I try to open the Font dialog box I get a message box stating: "There is not enough memory or disk space to complete the operation." When I click on the help button it is very useless and doesn't direct me to any info in regards to the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need this to work so I can finish up my college class that requires me to use the font dialog box.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

It could be that the temp folder used by Word is clogged with left-over tmp files and related folders. Close all applications. Then, using Windows Explorer, insert the following into the address bar:
C:\Documents and Settings\%Username%\AppData\Local\Temp
delete all files & folders in that folder. You may get an error message that one or two of them is in use - skip those.


----------



## daniel.cole32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Macpro- I did what you suggested and still having the same issue. Any other ideas?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello daniel.cole32 & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Try this: File --> Options --> Add-ins --> Manage. Select "COM Add-ins" and Click "Go" --> Deselect "Microsoft Office Live Add-in" -->OK -->Restart Microsoft Word 2010. 

See if it works and post back.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## daniel.cole32 (Jul 6, 2012)

babzz- I actually saw this on another fourm and tried it. Is it normal to not even have that to select?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello again.

Don't worry, it's perfectly normal. This Add-In usually gets installed into Word 2010 via Windows Update. So, it's not a problem if you don't have it.

Try the Microsoft FixIt and post back.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Are you using Windows 7 64 bit? 
Have you activated your Office product? (Online registration)

You state in your bio that you use Vista Home Premium SP2, is that 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## daniel.cole32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Babzzz - I used the Microsoft FixIt, but it seemed to only be worried about the actual start up of the program which I have no issue with.


----------



## daniel.cole32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jupiter2 - I am using Windows Vista 64bit. Yes, I activated my Office product back when I installed it in 2010.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

The "Out of Memory" issue might refer to the font location if you have chosen a folder that is not the Windows Font default.

It could also infer that you have installed a heap of fonts into the Windows Font folder. 

I think there is an option in Word to use standard system fonts rather than all fonts.

If you got a heap of fonts that you want to install, better to install them into a separate folder than the Windows Fonts folder.

Just use system fonts as preferred.


----------

